# jbl l830 bookshelfs



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Would anyone out there know if these would be a good match with my paradigm center speaker, or should i go with the paradigm mini mons.I can get infinity and jbl at cost, i've read good things about the infinity primus series but it all boils down to the center speaker matching, i currently have nuance towers(insert chuckle here) and i have to have the center cannel turned way up to here dialogue in 5.1
i have about 700 cdn to spend and i want the most bang for my buck, any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

There is another member asking about center channel matching with a similar situation to yours - my response can be found here.

The quick answer is matching speakers will give you a more seamless sound stage and will probably be your best bet, but if you can get JBL and/or Infinity at cost you might do yourself better to buy three new speakers rather than limiting yourself to just one type.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks Andrew


----------

